
Ask HN: Best Practices for running an internet-accessible Raspberry Pi at home? - bloopernova
Hello,<p>I would like to use my home Raspberry Pi as a jump box &#x2F; general purpose server accessible via SSH. What are the current best practices for running an internet-accessible home Linux box? I know SSH pubkeys are the way to go, but what are the gotchas with that method? I&#x27;ve run internet-accessible servers in the past, using SSH and fail2ban. Is that still the preferred method?<p>Or should I really be running a home AWS&#x2F;Azure&#x2F;Google&#x2F;DigitalOcean instance and use that instead?<p>Any links to guides or current-day discussions.<p>Thank you very much!
======
BinaryBuddha
Here are some best practices from a security perspective:

[https://makezine.com/2017/09/07/secure-your-raspberry-pi-
aga...](https://makezine.com/2017/09/07/secure-your-raspberry-pi-against-
attackers/)

~~~
bloopernova
Thank you, very much appreciated.

